# GTX 260 and 9600GT folding in one rig?



## kyle2020 (Mar 20, 2009)

I need advice on how to set up two seperate clients for folding - I have found solaris' guide, however I cannot understand so many of the steps, be it his explanation or what.

Google wont help me either, I cannot find a good guide.

Does anyone have one / can make one?

Could I just set up folding to run on the GT rather than the GTX? Id like the flexibility of both however I will mainly be folding on the GT.

Cheers lads.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone? Come on guys, this is really starting to give me a headache


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 20, 2009)

> Yes its possible (at least it should be), and no it should not effect your in game performance as the client uses almost no CPU time. All you would have to do is make sure SLI/physx are not enabled and then add the '-gpu 1' flag to the second client to tell the client to target only the second card. The SLI thing should not be an issue on the p5q board since its non SLI - i am a little less sure how physx would work if you wanted to use that in game. I imagine you can target that to one card as well, although i am not sure.
> 
> If you want to maximise your ppd, make sure to get a card with the same number of shaders as the GTX (really only another GTX280), else you may run into the shader bug problem. Running an 8/9 series card along with a GTX series also seems to cause some problems, so its probably best to avoid this combination too!



Source: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=13715406


----------



## johnspack (Mar 20, 2009)

I was not able to fold on either my 8800gs or 9800gtx when they were in combo with my gtx280 card.  I could only fold on the gtx280.  I think you'll find the same.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 20, 2009)

snap 

Im getting this error after setting the second to -gpu 1:







Could this just be a windows 7 error? The fact that im using pre release drivers?

Its ok if I cant fold on it, ill just sell it on like.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 20, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> snap
> 
> Im getting this error after setting the second to -gpu 1:
> 
> ...



You need to extend your desktop for the 2nd gpu. You also may have card conflicts due to the vast shader difference between the cards.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

nope, cant get it to work. Cant extend my desktop onto the second card, im in windows 7 and cannot find the options to do so.

Looks like its going on ebay


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Does you monitor have more than on input?

If it does try connecting it up to both graphics card so the PC thinks there are two displays.

I think windows needs to think there is a screen to enable the second GPU


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

Only have the one connection, so I have no way of doing that as I sold my generic 17" monitor weeks ago.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 21, 2009)

How about just plugging a vga cable in the goes nowhere?

Maybe that will enable the GPU


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ill try and find one now.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Excuse my crappy spelling and punctuation, I have been sitting starring at the screen all day trying to get my assignments done. I am officially rubbish at time planning 

I think I read somewhere, you have to make windows think there is a monitor plugged in to enable the second GPU.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep there's a thread about making dummy connectors for monitors that short out a couple of pins, then you should be able to extend your desktop and run the 2nd gpu client ok. I haven't verified, one card folding is enough in this rig tbh, but there's quite a bit out there to get ya going kyle. Keep us posted! I'm looking forward to seeing how well it folds.


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2009)

Dummy VGA dongle!  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86507


----------



## Kursah (Mar 21, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Ill try and find one now.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=87670

Just a few threads below this one in the same section. Something like that should work quite well.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

look like ill be ordering a connector and some resistors then


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 21, 2009)

You got a tv it can go into?


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

I actually have the card folding right now, but with the monitor cable in the 9600 - going to try swapping the cables about, see if it still works, etc.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ooh, I have an idea

How about a KVM?


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

I may have done it . . . my cable is in the 260 and the GT seems to be still folding . . . 






the temperature on the 9600 has gone up 15 degrees, that would indicate use - however fahmon is reporting no ppd


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Ooh, I have an idea
> 
> How about a KVM?



Good idea, but this whole hybrid folding rig idea I had going on is totally stupid - the waste heat generated is killing my GTX, my electricity usage, should my Corsair be able to handle a card folding and another gaming, would be insane, and its not me paying the bill.

I was considering making a second rig for folding alone, however I need a HDD, RAM, a small monitor for monitoring, a CPU and decent CPU heatsink, and some case fans, not to mention a freaking case to keep it all cool - thats like £15 here, £30 there - I just cannot afford it, not to mention Im pulling insurance quotes of £2000 on a fucking £600 car.

Yeah, im raging haha.

The cards on ebay if anyones interested. (9600GT, Sparkle, 512MB GDDR3, runs really cool - like 30 degrees on idle due to the non - reference cooler - drop me a PM for pricing / pictures and so on).


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 21, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> The cards on ebay if anyones interested. (9600GT, Sparkle, 512MB GDDR3, runs really cool - like 30 degrees on idle due to the non - reference cooler - drop me a PM for pricing / pictures and so on).



YHPM, Please reply soon!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 22, 2009)

replied my man!


----------

